# Top ways to make money with Vinyl ??



## Marc (Jul 23, 2007)

In all the ways to apply vinyl to different items, 
I would like to know which do you find to be a more money maker for you... is it with tile, mirrors, wall quotes, lic. plates, t-shirts, refrig., etc....


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Signs Magnetics Banners Fleet vehicles Store windows&doors sandblast mask


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I would have to say T-shirts and cars for me.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Vehicles and store windows. Even more want full color or 1-2 color banners.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

The plotter is a very good tool to have, the rest is up to your immagination, apart from what has been said you could do etchings on glass, stencils for wooden objects, boats, even planes.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Depends on what you market. There's more uses for a cutter then you can think up.


----------



## Reddawgs (Mar 26, 2008)

Signs and banners.


----------

